
Jane Addams - yesenadam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Addams
======
yesenadam
I thought this would be good on here, both because she should be far better
known, and because she seems to have changed the world for the better more
than anyone on here could dream of doing. Also her approach to art and
education sounds so admirable. A place like Hull House, if started today,
would still seem cutting-edge. Well, I found her wikipedia page incredibly
inspiring.

